# How to reduce cancer rate



## LilxE07

Hi to all
I have been researching for days because i will be buying a golden retriever and they are the dogs who get this disease the most.
So here are the ways which might help you to REDUCE the cancer rate
1. Provide only pure water
2. Avoid indoor pollution(cigarets and etc)
3. Keep your dog's weight under control
4.Use natural flea products on your dog
5.Do not allow your pet to ride in the back of a pickup truck.
6.Keep your dog away from pesticides and herbicides on lawns and plants
7.Keep your pet stress-free
8.Exercise your dog on a regular basis.
9.Before adopting or buying a purebred dog from the list of breeds , do the research needed to confirm that parents, aunts, uncles, and grandparents were cancer free.
10.Annual vaccinations and antibiotics can cause a dog to become more susceptible to attacks by viruses and diseases further down the road since these dogs no longer have a strong immune system and rely solely on medication.
11.Many household cleaning products also contain high levels of toxin. Since dogs spend most of their time indoors where household cleaning products are used, using toxic-free and natural cleaners that are safe for pets and children may help prevent cancer in your pet.
12.Provide your dog with a toxic free environment, feed it well and give it adequate love and exercise
13.Talk to your veterinarian about when your dog should be spayed or castrated. Neutering prevents testicular, ovarian, and uterine cancer. Neutering female dogs before their first heat eliminates the risk of developing breast cancer, and when performed before two years of age the risk is markedly reduced. Some data suggests that postponing neutering until a year or more of age in large breed dogs may be protective against bone cancer.
14.If your dog has little pigment on his face or underside, avoid letting him sunbathe during daylight hours when the sun is most intense.
15. You can read this site http://cancer.landofpuregold.com/prevent.htm
16.DON'T FEED YOUR PET WITH PET FOODS( IT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT ONE)(Just research and you will find lots of bad info)
This is all information i found if you have more info i can add just tell me.
Boxers, Golden Retrievers, Rottweilers, Bernese Mountain Dogs, Boston Terriers, English Bulldogs, Scottish Terriers, Cocker Spaniels.
These are the dogs that get the cancer the most.


----------



## pet0331

Other ways to reduce cancer rate : 

Feeding them a high-quality, balanced diet with low amounts of simple carbohydrates and high amounts of n-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids.

Ensure also that they will exercise regularly and eliminate exposure to industrial chemicals and tobacco smoke.


----------



## tippykayak

pet0331 said:


> Other ways to reduce cancer rate :
> 
> Feeding them a high-quality, balanced diet with low amounts of simple carbohydrates and high amounts of n-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids.
> 
> Ensure also that they will exercise regularly and eliminate exposure to industrial chemicals and tobacco smoke.


Could you cite the connection between carbohydrates and cancer? What kinds of cancer are caused by sugars and other simple carbs?


----------



## mm03gn

I think most of those are definitely beneficial tips!

However...I can't for the life of me come up with a connection between letting your dog ride in the bed of a pickup truck to them getting cancer?! I'd like to see some sources on that!


----------



## Ljilly28

It's been well-studied that, counter-intuitively, dogs treated with chemical flea/tick preventive have lower cancer rates. The speculation is that infestations/ tick diseases cause low level inflammations in the body that raise cancer risks.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thanks for posting this. I strongly believe in all these factors and found it extremely interesting that the link provided also mentioned:

The importance of sunlight, preferably for several hours daily, being necessary for a dogs health


----------



## AmberSunrise

mm03gn said:


> I think most of those are definitely beneficial tips!
> 
> However...I can't for the life of me come up with a connection between letting your dog ride in the bed of a pickup truck to them getting cancer?! I'd like to see some sources on that!


I think this may be due to the extra exposure to emissions? There would be no filtering for either the PU trucks own exhaust or the exhaust of other vehicles .. just a guess though.


----------



## Noey

tippykayak said:


> Could you cite the connection between carbohydrates and cancer? What kinds of cancer are caused by sugars and other simple carbs?


Tippy I've read a few articles on the human side that agree with the carb/sugar link. I think the theory is foods with a higher sugar content help cancer cells grow...as these are the sorts of foods cancers feed off of. They are also linking the high carb/sugars to heart problems in females. I recently read a study on this in Italy that covered something like 47,000 people and the research is also saying bad to the refine sugar and carb - body breaks carbs into sugars. 

So I could see the same link in animals. 

The hope is one day cancer will be a treated like a chronic illness, if not eliminated and the links with carbs and sugars might be a good start - stop eating what feeds the growth. Everyone has the potential for cancers - they are probably in all of us - figuring out what wakes it/sets off the growth and how to control it is the key.


----------



## tippykayak

Noey said:


> Tippy I've read a few articles on the human side that agree with the carb/sugar link. I think the theory is foods with a higher sugar content help cancer cells grow...as these are the sorts of foods cancers feed off of. They are also linking the high carb/sugars to heart problems in females. I recently read a study on this in Italy that covered something like 47,000 people and the research is also saying bad to the refine sugar and carb - body breaks carbs into sugars.
> 
> So I could see the same link in animals.
> 
> The hope is one day cancer will be a treated like a chronic illness, if not eliminated and the links with carbs and sugars might be a good start - stop eating what feeds the growth. Everyone has the potential for cancers - they are probably in all of us - figuring out what wakes it/sets off the growth and how to control it is the key.


I've seen one or two studies on women with breast cancer who cut carbs out and saw an improvement in outcomes, but I have seen no hard evidence that cancer cells are somehow happier with sugar for energy than with anything else.

I would really like to see somebody cite this connection in more detail. I hear it kicked around a lot, but I can't seem to find much hard data on it.


----------



## Noey

I'll see if I can find some articles that might have insight.

HAving females in my family with cancers - so far all docs seem to agree with the fact they "feed" the cancers. Promoting it I'm sure is involved on some level if you have the correct environment in your body as well. But as stated I think everyone has the potential for cancer - something triggers it in some that it does not in others or awakens it. 


This is some info on the HD link. I think it's interesting, and logical, male vs female have different outcomes. http://www.themedguru.com/20100413/...-heart-disease-risk-women-study-86133999.html


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Petroleum products are very high in carsonagins (spelling?). It is a know fact the truck drivers, tow motor drivers and anyone exposed to these products are very prone to pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Dallas Gold

One of these days (lives) I'm going to invent a non-toxic bubble suit for dogs and people that you put on so you can go out and experience life without fear of exposure. Unfortunately to do some of the things known to prevent cancer, one runs the risk of being exposed to other risks. For example, how do we walk our dogs outside for exercise? We don't know what our neighbors use to control weeds, fertilize and the like. We are also breathing in toxic fumes and pollutants. There is a lot we can do to keep our dogs and ourselves healthy with reduced exposures, but unfortunately all exposure can't be prevented. It's a delicate balance. Obviously I didn't do it right since Barkley has hemangiosarcoma....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Anne..... Barkley couldn't have better parents. His hemangio certainly CANNOT be linked to anything you did or did not do. Just like everything else in life, you do the best you can with what you know at the time, and take life as it comes. Barkley is very blessed to have a wonderful life.... and I know that he feels that way too!


----------



## hotel4dogs

bear in mind that diet in confirmed diseases is not the same as preventative diet. While cancers might, in fact, "feed" off of refined sugars that doesn't in any way indicate a causative relationship, which I think is the question Tippy was posing, are there studies on cause/effect?




Noey said:


> I'll see if I can find some articles that might have insight.
> 
> HAving females in my family with cancers - so far all docs seem to agree with the fact they "feed" the cancers. Promoting it I'm sure is involved on some level if you have the correct environment in your body as well. But as stated I think everyone has the potential for cancer - something triggers it in some that it does not in others or awakens it.
> 
> 
> This is some info on the HD link. I think it's interesting, and logical, male vs female have different outcomes. http://www.themedguru.com/20100413/...-heart-disease-risk-women-study-86133999.html


----------



## hotel4dogs

Cancer is genetic but not inherited. Huge difference. 
If there's a genetic predisposition, the likelyhood of developing cancer from environmental exposure increases. If there's no genetic predisposition, the environmental factors are less of an issue.
According to the OP's list, my 12 year, 3 month old and 13 year, 1 month old goldens should have died years ago. I feed them absolute trash (not in my opinion), Purina Pro Plan, and have for years. I give them vaccinations. I put flea/tick products on them.
Barkley is already past the normal life expectancy for goldens. You did nothing wrong!!! 





Dallas Gold said:


> One of these days (lives) I'm going to invent a non-toxic bubble suit for dogs and people that you put on so you can go out and experience life without fear of exposure. Unfortunately to do some of the things known to prevent cancer, one runs the risk of being exposed to other risks. For example, how do we walk our dogs outside for exercise? We don't know what our neighbors use to control weeds, fertilize and the like. We are also breathing in toxic fumes and pollutants. There is a lot we can do to keep our dogs and ourselves healthy with reduced exposures, but unfortunately all exposure can't be prevented. It's a delicate balance. Obviously I didn't do it right since Barkley has hemangiosarcoma....


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dallas Gold said:


> One of these days (lives) I'm going to invent a non-toxic bubble suit for dogs and people that you put on so you can go out and experience life without fear of exposure. Unfortunately to do some of the things known to prevent cancer, one runs the risk of being exposed to other risks. For example, how do we walk our dogs outside for exercise? We don't know what our neighbors use to control weeds, fertilize and the like. We are also breathing in toxic fumes and pollutants. There is a lot we can do to keep our dogs and ourselves healthy with reduced exposures, but unfortunately all exposure can't be prevented. It's a delicate balance. Obviously I didn't do it right since Barkley has hemangiosarcoma....


 
Don't even go there. I lost Bobby to hemangio and he was one of my three Goldens. It just happens.
Dylan is now 12+, Frankie is going on 9(we think, rescue no info) and Erica is 8.
I feed Merrick dry kibbles, make organic treats and do watch their weight.
No vaccinations except rabies. They get Heartgard every 45 days and Frontline Plus every other mo. They all go for yearly check ups.
I think we all try to do what is best for our dogs, but sometimes it is out of our hands. 
You are doing everything you can for Barkley, I wish I had that option with Bobby.

Have A Great Day,

June


----------



## AmberSunrise

Dallas Gold said:


> One of these days (lives) I'm going to invent a non-toxic bubble suit for dogs and people that you put on so you can go out and experience life without fear of exposure. Unfortunately to do some of the things known to prevent cancer, one runs the risk of being exposed to other risks. For example, how do we walk our dogs outside for exercise? We don't know what our neighbors use to control weeds, fertilize and the like. We are also breathing in toxic fumes and pollutants. There is a lot we can do to keep our dogs and ourselves healthy with reduced exposures, but unfortunately all exposure can't be prevented. It's a delicate balance. Obviously I didn't do it right since Barkley has hemangiosarcoma....


I need to agree with those saying ' don't even go there'. We do everything we can to help our dogs and isn't Barkley closing in on 13 years old??? I'd say you did a whole lot of things right.


----------



## tippykayak

Noey said:


> This is some info on the HD link. I think it's interesting, and logical, male vs female have different outcomes. http://www.themedguru.com/20100413/...-heart-disease-risk-women-study-86133999.html


This link is about heart disease, not cancer.


----------



## tippykayak

hotel4dogs said:


> bear in mind that diet in confirmed diseases is not the same as preventative diet. While cancers might, in fact, "feed" off of refined sugars that doesn't in any way indicate a causative relationship, which I think is the question Tippy was posing, are there studies on cause/effect?


Right, and even the growth rate studies weren't terribly conclusive. The "sugar feeds cancer" theory seems to have gained a lot of traction in the media and in the public consciousness, but I haven't seen a whole lot of studies that show any relationship between growth rate and carbohydrates.

And I'm pretty sure there are no comprehensive studies at all that have shown links between carbohydrates and higher rates of cancer or poorer survival outcomes in dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

of course, there are studies that do show that close to 100% of all dogs, in all breeds, who die of cancer were given mother's milk for at least the first 3 weeks of their lives.....:



tippykayak said:


> Right, and even the growth rate studies weren't terribly inconclusive. The "sugar feeds cancer" theory seems to have gained a lot of traction in the media and in the public consciousness, but I haven't seen a whole lot of studies that show any relationship between growth rate and carbohydrates.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure there are no comprehensive studies at all that have shown links between carbohydrates and higher rates of cancer or poorer survival outcomes in dogs.


----------



## tippykayak

hotel4dogs said:


> of course, there are studies that do show that close to 100% of all dogs, in all breeds, who die of cancer were given mother's milk for at least the first 3 weeks of their lives.....:


It's true! Switch all the puppies to formula!


----------



## rappwizard

#9 is a tough one--I think you just need to research your breeders--and to be honest, hobby breeders are not going to want to bred dogs prone to health problems--they want those dogs to have long show careers. If you're not dealing with a hobby breeder, well, it's hard to get an answer about an OFA clearance (there? or not?) so I would doubt you'd get a quick answer on cancer--or maybe you would? Something along the lines of "cancer does not run in my lines." Gee, if you hear that, I would think you could continue to look elsewhere. No breeder can make those guarantees.

9.Before adopting or buying a purebred dog from the list of breeds , do the research needed to confirm that parents, aunts, uncles, and grandparents were cancer free.


----------



## Noey

tippykayak said:


> This link is about heart disease, not cancer.


Yup I know I was linking that because I had it handy and mentioned it as well. I think your correct in saying they have no solid finding - but they are still researching it. 

I can't find anything that says "yup 100%" but tons of opinions...

I do know if you have cancer - they are bad. But I also think everyone has the potential for cancer - it's learning what triggers it/helps it along that might make it a thing you can manage over killing you. 

Genetics is only part of it...


----------



## wportkid

Is this really true? "Dogs treated with chemical flea/tick preventive have lower cancer rates". I'd love to see studies and data that shows that. Thanks.


----------



## Max209

tippykayak said:


> Could you cite the connection between carbohydrates and cancer? What kinds of cancer are caused by sugars and other simple carbs?


 
Dr Lustig is a very smart guy, I like his youtube videos.
Personally, I believe it's the "processed carbohydrates" which cause a lot of problems for people and some for our Goldens too. The term processed carbohydrates, would include refined sugar, but not whole fresh fruit. Besides refined sugar (table sugar, sucrose) the other unhealthy refined carbs would include any type of flour. I try to avoid dog food with any type of flour regardless of how whole grain or healthy it may sound. The theory is that because the grain (or legume) is ground in to flour it makes digestion and absorption dramatically faster, which increases insulin levels ILG-1 levels (insulin like growth factor-1) which is associated with increased risk/incidence of cancer.


----------

